# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  بوست /// مباراة /// الزعيم × جماعة الأبيض - تحليل - توقعات - تعليق + رابط المباراة

## Azhari Siddeeg

*http://www.ustream.tv/channel/azhari-siddeeg1

بسم الله نبدأ - اللهم أنصر الزعيم 

أنا اتوقعها مباراة صعبة بعض الشئ
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*شكرا ازهري فقد عودتنا ان تربطنا بكل المباريات الهامه للزعيم ....عن المباراة فاعتقد اانها من اهم مباريات الزعيم خارج الخرطوم وذلك لتاريخ فريق الابيض الذي لم يخسر بارضه ...وللظروف التي يمر بها الزعيم من اصابات بعض االلاعبين المؤثرين
نتمنى التوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*بالتوفيق يا ابو الزهور للصفوه وللزعيم وان شا ء الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## Azhari Siddeeg

*ان شاء الله - وأتمني مشاركة ضفر والمصري
                        	*

----------


## ابوبكر رحمة الله

*انشاء الله تعالى منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب ازهري

نعتبر ده بوست المباراة ياوش السعد والخير

*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*المباراة الساعة كم يا شباب ؟
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​الدورى مامشكله الاهم الترجى وعلى كل حال الزعيم منتصر فى مباراة اليوم ان شاء الله
*

----------


## Azhari Siddeeg

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي ابراهيم الجنيد
					

المباراة الساعة كم يا شباب ؟



الساعة 5 مساء
                        	*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*منتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الركنية السادسة للمريخ
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*حصب الملعب بالحجاره جلافيط فى كل مكان
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*خروج كوفى ودخول الريح على
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*الدقيقة كم يا ناس في التلفزيون مافيو زمن .. كوفي بدي لي الريح علي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التغيير الثاني للمريخ
الريح علي بديلا لكوفي
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*سيدخل عنكبة اعتقد بديلا لوانغا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*35 دقيقه والنتيجه تقدم المريخ بهدف عبدو جابر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
التغيير الثالث للمريخ
  عنكبة بديلا لوانغا  

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*عنكبه بديل لالان وانغا
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلفاب عمر
					

الدقيقة كم يا ناس في التلفزيون مافيو زمن .. كوفي بدي لي الريح علي



الدقيقة 39
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بالفعل عنكبة بديلا لوانغا
بإذن الله سيحرز عنكبة هدف
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*خمسة دقائق علي انتهاء الوقت الرسمي للمباراة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*40 دقيقه والنتيجه تقدم المريخ بهدف عبدو جابر
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*الدقيقة 43
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 الشوط الاول 
منذ بدايته حاول فريق الهلال قيادة هجمة من الطرف الايمن عبر المدفع رتشارد لكن عبده جابر ارتكب معه مخالفة .
رد المريخ بهجمة عبر اللاعب عبده جابر ابعدها من امامه جلال السيد لتعود للاعب المصري ايمن لذي ارسل منها هجمة عبر الجهة اليمني لم يحسن المريخ استغلالها
مخالفة للهلال 
ارتكب اللاعب عبده جابر مخالفة مع التاج ابراهيم في الدقيقة 3 بسبب التحام داخل منطقة الهلال و التي لعبها حافظ للاعب ماثيو داخل منطقة جزاء المريخ التحم مع جمال سالم ليتم علاجه .
في الدقيقة 7 حصل المريخ على مخالفة مع المصري ايمن سعيد من الطرف الايمن نفذها اللاعب اوكرا لم يستفد منها هجوم المريخ لتمر لخارج الملعب .
اندفاع بدني 
شهدت الدقائق الاولي من المباراة اندفاع من الجانبين و ذلك للوصول للشباك .
في الدقيقة العاشرة حصل المريخ على ركلة زاوية نفذها كوفي تسلمها الحارس حافظ احمد محمد 
مخالفة للمريخ و لكن 
حصل المريخ في الدقيقة 12 على مخالفة مع اوكرا نفذها اللاعب المصري ايمن سعيد اوقفها الحكم لحظة صعود وانغا بحجة التسلل .
الهلال رد بهجمة عبر اللاعب ماثيو من كرة ارسلها له اللاعب ريتشارد لكن امير كمال كان لها بالمرصاد ليبعدها للطرف الايسر تجد اللاعب مصعب و الذي انطلق بها لكن عطله اللاعب محمد احمد .
المريخ يسيطر على المباراة 
احكم المريخ سيطرته على مجريات المباراة وقاد سلسلة من الهجمات على مرمي الهلال لم يكتب لها النجاح .
هدف منقوض للهلال 
نقض الحكم عمار حامد هدف لهلال الابيض في الدقيقة 31 من الشوط الاول بحجة التسلل .
هدف للمريخ 
في الدقيقة 35 من الشوط الاول ومن مخالفة للمريخ نفذها اللاعب الغاني كوفي على بعد 22 ياردة قابلها اللاعب عبده جابر احرز منها الهدف الاول و لحظة احتفال نجوم المريخ بالهدف منح الحكم عمار كريمة اللاعبين وانغا و مصعب بطاقة صفراء.
مشجع يعتدي على الحكم
في الدقيقة 37 إقتحم احد المشجعين أرضية الملعب و إعتدي على الحكم ليتوقف اللعب ويتم إخراجه ثم إستئناف اللعب .
اصابة كوفي 
تعرض اللاعب كوفي لاصابة من مخالفة على بعد خطوة من 18 اثناء لعبة مشتركة ليتم اسعاف اللاعب .
5 دقائق زمن مبدد 
احتسب الحكم 5 دقائق زمن مبدد و في الدقيقة 43 حصل الهلال على مخالفة نفذها ماثيو لكن جمال سالم كان لها بالمرصاد .
ركنية للمريخ 
في الدقيقة 48 حصل المريخ على ركلة زاوية نفذها اوكرا لم يستفد منها هجوم المريخ لينتهي الشوط الاول بفوز المريخ على هلال الابيض بهدف احرزه اللاعب عبده جابر .
و كان المريخ خلال الحصة الاولي هو الافضل برغم انه تعرض ضغط في وسط الملعب في جزءه الاول عبر ماثيو و الذي كان افضل لاعبي الهلال 
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*5 زمن بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ايضاً خمسة دقائق وقت بدل ضائع
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*5دقائق زمن بدل مبدد
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جمال سالم علي الأرض مصاب لآ ادري ما السبب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*5 دقائق زمن بدل ضائع 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*30دقيقه والنتيجه تعادليه فى جنوب افريقيا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

جمال سالم علي الأرض مصاب لآ ادري ما السبب



************
تكتيك ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*انتهاء المباراة بفوز المريخ بهدف عبدو جابر دون مقابل للهلال


*

----------


## ابواسراء

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك  مريخ السودان 
*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*نهاية المباراه بفوز المريخ بهدف عبدو جابر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ملايين التبريكاب لفرقة المريخ ولجماهير المريخ


*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*مبروك ولكن ليس هناك ما يفرح
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*مبروك الثلاثة نقاط...ولكن ...
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مبروك النقاط التلاته داخل الجراب الاحمر
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مبروك
                        	*

----------


## ابوجالا

*مبروك للزعيم.
أكثر ما سيؤلم الهلالاب أن الهدف أحرزه عبده جابر ونجم المباراة علاء الدين ..يعني هزمنا الهلالين.
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*​لجماعه المتخوفين ديل المباريات الافريقيه غييييييييييييييييييير !!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء المباراة بفوز المريخ بهدف غالي لعبده جابر
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kamal Satti
					

مبروك ولكن ليس هناك ما يفرح



  لدورى نقاط ياكمال ساتى ومتى نال الهلال نقاط وجمال عرض بل جلها هدايا  حكام ولكن المريخ ضرب يمين وعرق جبين
*

----------


## العماري

*الحمد لله النقاط اداء باهت  نسأل الله ان يكون لخير
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*الف الف مبرووووك للمريخ ..
*

----------


## mohanur

*مبروك للاحمر الوهاج     ولكن سؤال الجكام ديل نخليهم يعتبرونا مغلوبين واحد صفر قبل المباراة وبعدين نلعب كورتنا ياخي يعني لمن تسمع كرج على قولهم  ياحكم والله كرهتونا الفاولات والبطاقات   بعدين جمال سالم حفظه الله يعني لو دا مستواه نازل  كيف يكون المستوى    ماشاء الله  ربنا يحفظو   ويحمي كل لعيبة المريخ من العين والاصابات
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابواسراء
					

 لدورى نقاط ياكمال ساتى ومتى نال الهلال نقاط وجمال عرض بل جلها هدايا  حكام ولكن المريخ ضرب يمين وعرق جبين



كل قصدي كنت أتمنى المريخ يقدم مباراة مثل امام عزام فيها فن و عرض. هذا لم أراه اليوم.  و الحمد الله بالنصر.
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ترليون مبروووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوجالا
					

مبروك للزعيم.
أكثر ما سيؤلم الهلالاب أن الهدف أحرزه عبده جابر ونجم المباراة علاء الدين ..يعني هزمنا الهلالين.



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*[QUOTE=Kamal Satti;836081]كل قصدي كنت أتمنى المريخ يقدم مباراة مثل امام عزام فيها فن و عرض. هذا لم أراه اليوم.  و الحمد الله بالنصر.

يقدم كورة كيف مع الردم والدفر ده ياخ ديل تقول عندهم تارات شخصية واكيد لاعبينا عاملين حسابهم للاخر من الاحتكاكات امامنا مباراة اهم من كل فرق الجلافيط في السودان
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*الحمد لله رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الحمد لله على الثلاثة نقاط
                        	*

----------

